# Correct way to store an older Honda Generator?



## jeffw_00 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi -I have a Honda EB2200x purchased in the late 1980s. It's now my " backup generator" as a few years ago I bought a Honda EU7000is as my primary generator. However, the old Honda still runs, so I figure I'll keep it. I run it every 3 months for ~ 20 minutes, but I'm getting conflicting advice on how to store it. (I live in Eastern MA).

My new local shop insists that it should be stored with Ethanol-Free gas (Tru Fuel). They say that after running it, I should close the gas valve, run it empty, drain the tank, put in a quart of Tru Fuel, and run it for 5 min, and then store it. I've been essentially doing this for the past year or so - every 3 months I would pour a cup of TruFuel in the tank, and run it for 15m. Last week it wouldn't start. It had gas, oil was ok, spark plug sparked, finally I drained the tank and the carb bowl and put in some regular gas and it started right up....

Honda Generator Support says that unless I fill the entire generator tank with the Tru Fuel there could be condensation that would degrade the fuel (this may be what happened to me). They recommend keeping the tank full of regular, stabilized gas (I use StaBil Marine) and after running it, close the valve and run it empty, and then, if you want to be thorough, drain the carburetor bowl. (note, TruFuel sells locally (Home Depot) for $20 for 3.5 qt., $45 to fill the tank, so not my first option  ).

I'm leaning toward what Honda says, although I might keep the tank empty (i.e., put a little gas in it to run it, and then drain the tank).

What do you guys recommend?

Thanks!
/j


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Can you find ethanol free gas at local gas stations? This is the only gas I use in my outdoor equipment! I also use StaBil Marine 360 (double dose - 1 Oz. per 5 gallon gas can). Between all of my power equipment and fuel storage (6 ea. 5 gal. cans), I have 65 gal of gas in storage year round. My big generator holds 16 gal. and my small gen holds 4 gal.
I always store all of the tanks and gas cans full and never drain the carbs.
I do start up each piece of equipment every month or two when out of season to keep things circulating. 
I will keep gas for up to a year before draining it and putting into my cars.
Never had a carburetor issue this way.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sadly no - in New England Ethanol-free gas isn't very common and is sold at high prices. I hear it's easier to come by in other parts of the country. If that were the case here I would use it exclusively for my generators and would have had no reason to post  If you have any suggestion for my situation I appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

jeffw_00 said:


> Sadly no - in New England Ethanol-free gas isn't very common and is sold at high prices. I hear it's easier to come by in other parts of the country. If that were the case here I would use it exclusively for my generators and would have had no reason to post  If you have any suggestion for my situation I appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


You are on the right track, treat your TruFuel with the StaBil Marine 360 (double dose), pour a cup or two in the tank, slush it around some, then run it dry. Drain the carb bowl out and store it.
The remaining StaBil Marine 360 vapors will help coat the inside of the tank and carb.
Probably will be as good as factory prep before they ship out new ones. They have all been run at the factory.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea ethanol is a tricky thing unless you burn it today!
what all brands of gasoline are sold up there?
we have bp (used to be amoco) that has a 93 octane that is ethanol free here in iowa.
it runs about 4 bucks a gallon...

there is also gasoline for race use at a local drag strip or for off road like moto cross...
cam 2 and vp fuels. most is 5-6 per gallon but they have the storage treatment in them.
you might check in with the chain saw guys in your area and see where they purchase the ethanol free fuel...

yea the left coast is the same way.... but there are places if you look hard that gas the ethanol free stuff for off road use!
same in the chicago area... but there is track side fuel at the race tracks!


----------



## jeffw_00 (Jul 30, 2018)

There's really no way to maintain a generator without ethanol-free gas? Honda is wrong?


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

jeffw_00 said:


> There's really no way to maintain a generator without ethanol-free gas? Honda is wrong?


Ethanol in gas has been a problem with outdoor equipment owners since it first showed up.
Go to any outdoor power equipment forum and read about the issues caused by using and storing equipment with E-10.
You will also see that there are many different opinions about how to store equipment.
I just do what has worked for me for many years.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Jul 30, 2018)

Yes, I'm aware - Thanks- I was hoping that was clear from my original post. I was hoping someone on this forum who knew more about engines than I did might comment on Honda's approach. I had actually been doing it that way for years and the only time i had a problem is when I let the gas get too old (more than a year).


----------



## LenD (Jan 12, 2021)

jeffw_00 said:


> Sadly no - in New England Ethanol-free gas isn't very common and is sold at high prices. I hear it's easier to come by in other parts of the country. If that were the case here I would use it exclusively for my generators and would have had no reason to post  If you have any suggestion for my situation I appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


You have heard about Pure Gas website? Lists ethanol-free gas stations across NAmerica. Not all listings are correct so you do need to check. 

Here is for Vermont





Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


pure-gas.org is the definitive list of ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada




www.pure-gas.org


----------



## jeffw_00 (Jul 30, 2018)

I don't dispute that Ethanol-free gas can be found in MA - but it is expensive - typically sold by the quart. I agree one approach, I guess, is to spend a lot of $$ and keep the generator full of Ethanol-free gas all the time (replacing it once a year). But is that really the -only- approach?


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

FWIW I've used regular Stabil for years. I'm fanatic about it, when I empty a can, Stabil goes in before the gas does. Keep cans and gas tanks FULL to avoid condensation. Liberal use of SeaFoam to keep gas passages clean. Recycle stored gas via your vehicle yearly, I've gone longer with no issue, but don't like to tempt fate. Shut off fuel and run dry, if you don't have a shut off, spend $5 and add one. Granted, running the engine dry still leaves a small amount of gas in the carb, but if it's properly mixed with fuel preservative I've had no issues. Preceding has been my routine ever since the "mystery gas" appeared.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Jul 30, 2018)

I use Marine Stabil the moment I bring home (regular) gas. I also don't keep stablized gas for more than 12 months. I haven't figured out the trick of keeping 5g gas containers "full" because I use some periodically to top off the generators. I do shut off and run dry. Thanks. Mystery gas?

Fun Fact - The Honda EU7000is (now the "gold standard" in portable generators) doesn't have a carburetor, so there's also no fuel drain or shutoff... They claim it's not needed, but do recommend keeping the tank full. As for changing the gas annually - they recommend (sigh) a siphon or pump. :-(


----------



## agksimon (Jan 25, 2021)

I used to be a small engine mechanic and always store equipment by siphoning out the gas (that had a double dose of Sta-Bil 360 in it), running the engine completely dry, including working the choke to get all the gas out of it and storing it on the compression stroke. Doing so will keep the valves closed, keep moisture out of the cylinder and valves and the camshaft will work the valves when starting the engine and keep the stems clean. I've been doing this for fifty years and never had one yet that wouldn't start. Also, I've never had a carburetor gasket dry out and leak either.
The Sta-Bil 360 not only stabilizes the gas, but is supposed to neutralize the !0% ethanol.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Jul 30, 2018)

Interesting - and thanks. I'm not enough of a mechanic to know how to "work the choke" to get the right stroke, but I did believe that shutting off the gas, running the generator until it stopped, and perhaps draining the carburetor was sufficient to protect the generator from the perils of stabilized regular gas. 

I didn't mind the idea of using the ethanol-free since I only run the generator for like 20m 4-5 times a year (and if I really need it, I have plenty of regular gas), but it turns out the ethanol-free has a finite life too so not sure what the win is...


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Mystery gas=gas+ethanol.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Jul 30, 2018)

exmar said:


> Mystery gas=gas+ethanol.


 Indeed!


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

jeffw_00 said:


> Hi -I have a Honda EB2200x purchased in the late 1980s. It's now my " backup generator" as a few years ago I bought a Honda EU7000is as my primary generator. However, the old Honda still runs, so I figure I'll keep it. I run it every 3 months for ~ 20 minutes, but I'm getting conflicting advice on how to store it. (I live in Eastern MA).
> 
> My new local shop insists that it should be stored with Ethanol-Free gas (Tru Fuel). They say that after running it, I should close the gas valve, run it empty, drain the tank, put in a quart of Tru Fuel, and run it for 5 min, and then store it. I've been essentially doing this for the past year or so - every 3 months I would pour a cup of TruFuel in the tank, and run it for 15m. Last week it wouldn't start. It had gas, oil was ok, spark plug sparked, finally I drained the tank and the carb bowl and put in some regular gas and it started right up....
> 
> ...


Definitely stay away from Ethanol based fuel. That goes without saying. I have a Honda EM-600 Generator I bought new back in the mid 80's. I use it so little that I always keep the tank filled to the top with Tru-Fuel, (if I don't it's a PITA to start anyway. Even if it doesn't sit). But I add some PRI-G to the Tru-Fuel as well, just to enhance the storage life.

I generally try to run it for around 10 or 15 minutes once a month. Just long enough to get the oil up to temperature. I plug a 100 Watt light bulb into it, just to put a bit of a load on it when I do this. It will generally start after 6 or 7 pulls. Which is "normal".... Or so I've been told by 3 Honda Service Centers over the years.

If yours is giving you trouble beyond this, VP Racing Fuel makes what they call a, "Fix It Fuel" for small gas engines. Places like Home Depot, Lowe's, and Tractor Supply sell it. It's supposed to contain various cleaners and solvents that are supposed to help dissolve varnish and deposits left in the fuel system and combustion chamber from crappy gas over time. It wouldn't hurt to run and store it on that for a while, and see if things improve.

My EM-600 has a horrible problem with fuel dilution of the oil. (This has been an issue ever since I bought it). So after every 5 hours or so I do an oil change. I generally run straight 40W because of this. (After 5 hours it comes out like 5W). Oil changes are easy to do. There is no drain plug, so you just tip the unit over until it all drains out the fill hole. It only takes a couple of cupfuls to fill it. I also keep several spark plugs handy for it. It takes an oddball NGK plug # that's hard to find. (At least around my area). So I buy them on Amazon in 6 packs.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Jul 30, 2018)

Wow - I'm sorry you've had so much pain with your Honda. For decades, I just kept it full of regular stabilized gas and ran it every 3 months. Always started the first time, and oil needed a change only every several years. (Of course, every few years there was an event where I needed the generator, and after each event I sent it to the shop for a tune-up). A few years ago, it started giving me carb. problems so I started changing the gas every year, and running it empty after every use. That worked until recently when I had to replace the carb and the new one is more finnicky. So I switched to keeping a small amount of TruGas in it and that seemed to help, until recently when I realized that even TruGas goes bad after a year or so. So now I'm trying to decide whether to spend a fortune on TruGas to keep the tank full, or whether there's a better way.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

For the newer Honda, I would use ethanol free gas and run it every few months. Project Farm did a video on non-ethanol vs ethanol for storage (both with and without stabilizer) and there wasn't too much combustion difference after 1 year (both poor). 






I have two 5 gallon gas cans that I empty into the cars and get fresh fuel for storage every few months. 

For the older Honda, I would run it completely dry and maybe fire it up once per year with a little bit of ethanol free gas, then run it dry again for storage.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

From Honda - Avoiding Fuel-Related Problems (Re: Snow Blowers, 'cause it's that time of year):


----------



## jeffw_00 (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks - the attachment is Good basic advice - I think this thread is the 'advanced' topic - for engines used rarely but requiring year-round readiness> Personally I have a Toro Snowblower that gets used maybe over 8 weeks every year - I keep the tank full and use stabilized gas but I admit I don't run it empty (with the fuel shut off) every time I use it. No issues yet though (knock wood).


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

jeffw_00 said:


> I don't dispute that Ethanol-free gas can be found in MA - but it is expensive - typically sold by the quart. I agree one approach, I guess, is to spend a lot of $$ and keep the generator full of Ethanol-free gas all the time (replacing it once a year). But is that really the -only- approach?


Another option is take a 5 gallon can to your local airport and fill it with 100 LL Av Gas. Most airports will sell it to you in a can. It's 100 Octane low lead, non ethanol. A lot of people run this in small gas engines. And claim they run beautifully on it. 100 LL Av Gas also has an indefinite shelf life. Many light aircraft sit far more than they are flown. And gummed up fuel systems cannot be tolerated under any circumstances.

Pilots have reported a storage life of over 10 years with this stuff. Without any fuel system issues. Around here many of the gas stations in town sell it, because a LOT of the big race boats run it.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Jul 30, 2018)

interesting - sounds pricey though


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Another storage thread. 

Take me Lord. Take me now.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

jeffw_00 said:


> interesting - sounds pricey though


It's not too bad. Around here 100 LL Av Gas goes for around $4.25 @ Gallon. This link can help you locate where and how much.





Compare 100LL & jet fuel prices for airports near LAKE HAVASU CITY hii | Globalair.com


The GlobalAir.com aircraft fuel mapping feature allows you to compare 100LL & jet fuel prices at airports & FBOs near LAKE HAVASU CITY hii. Select aircraft fuel type, airport type, set the distance by radius surrounding the airport to compare aircraft fuel prices.




www.globalair.com


----------



## Markar (Aug 16, 2020)

jeffw_00 said:


> Hi -I have a Honda EB2200x purchased in the late 1980s. It's now my " backup generator" as a few years ago I bought a Honda EU7000is as my primary generator. However, the old Honda still runs, so I figure I'll keep it. I run it every 3 months for ~ 20 minutes, but I'm getting conflicting advice on how to store it. (I live in Eastern MA).
> 
> My new local shop insists that it should be stored with Ethanol-Free gas (Tru Fuel). They say that after running it, I should close the gas valve, run it empty, drain the tank, put in a quart of Tru Fuel, and run it for 5 min, and then store it. I've been essentially doing this for the past year or so - every 3 months I would pour a cup of TruFuel in the tank, and run it for 15m. Last week it wouldn't start. It had gas, oil was ok, spark plug sparked, finally I drained the tank and the carb bowl and put in some regular gas and it started right up....
> 
> ...


Hi
First turn off the gas from the tank to the carburetor and let it run out.
Fill the gas tank, add a know brand gas stabilizer put a pice of plastic over 
the fill opening and replace the cap. That will seal the tank and stop moisture from getting in.
I have been doing this for many years and it has never failed me. I keep all equipment in a my garage
and really does not get colder then 50 degrees and in Connecticut that’s great. I start all stored equipment 
yearly. During that time I roll the engine over my hand three or four revolutions every few months.
i’ve learned this process over the years and finally have narrowed it down to the procedures above.
Might seem I do a lot of work but over the last 15 to twenty years everything starts on the first or second 
pull every time.
Markar


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I never run mine till carb, ect are empty, I just run mine monthly with fuel stabilizer.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> I never run mine till carb, ect are empty, I just run mine monthly with fuel stabilizer.


That's what I do. I never run them empty either. I know people who have, and were blessed with sticking carburetor floats and flooded engines when they did.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Jul 30, 2018)

Well I used to just keep the tank full and use stabilizer, until I gummed up my carb with gas that was only months old. Maybe you guys have better gas in your part of the country


----------

